# Just In (related To Iverson)



## fairlyoff (Dec 10, 2006)

As you know the Mavericks are said to be pursuing Allen Iverson, while actually the Sixers want ot get money and talent from the squad. My source tells me that there are 12 teams going after Iverson including both LA teams, the Blazers, the Hawks, the Nuggets, the Timberwolves and many others, but at the top of the list is the Mavericks and the Cletics. And the current offer is: Jerry Stackhouse, Devin Harris, 2 future 1st round draft picks, and the Mavs entire cap salary from next season- 7 million dollars all for Iverson.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, 2 future 1st round picks and salary cap.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:drool:


PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE GET IT DONE


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

A.I
JET
JHO
Dirk
Damp

Next Dynasty.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Our inside/outside game would be crazy with Iverson. It would be like having our own DWade


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

GEEEEEEEEEEET IT DOOOOOOOOOOOONE

If this deal doesn't go through I will be so pissed...this is the steal of a lifetime for Cuban...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

On the foxsw Post-game show, they said Cuban said they will absoulutely not trade for Iverson Period.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

76767 said:


> On the foxsw Post-game show, they said Cuban said they will absoulutely not trade for Iverson Period.


Of course, he's suppose to say that. First, so the players do not get distracted and also so the Sixers do not ask for much. OR maybe it's true and Marck Cuban does not want to trade for Iverson.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> GEEEEEEEEEEET IT DOOOOOOOOOOOONE
> 
> If this deal doesn't go through I will be so pissed...this is the steal of a lifetime for Cuban...


lol no more AI with KG?:yay:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> lol no more AI with KG?:yay:


Well I didn't think this was realistic...I'd rather him come here first...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, if he's smart he will come here, we have the chance to get him the one thing missing in his trophy case and that the Celtics or Sixers can't give him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

76767 said:


> Well, if he's smart he will come here, we have the chance to get him the one thing missing in his trophy case and that the Celtics or Sixers can't give him.


I'm sure A.I would love to come to the Mavericks but it's also about what the Sixers want.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> I'm sure A.I would love to come to the Mavericks but it's also about what the Sixers want.


I'm sure he'd love to be just about any of the places that are seeking him. He has a better chance to win in Boston, L.A., here, Portland, Denver, Minnesota....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Of course but i think he wants more than just a better chance.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Of course but i think he wants more than just a better chance.


Well that's all he can hope for..there's no gurantees.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think whatever playoff team right now gets AI, they will be champ contenders... if Mavs get him,they will win the 'ship this year..


----------



## fairlyoff (Dec 10, 2006)

NEWS: I just spoke to a writer with the Dallas Daily News, and he told me that in his column tomorrow he will touch on all these rumors. Reportedly, the Sixers do not want a point guard BECAUSE they have reached some sort of a verbal agreement with Mike Bibby, who will be a free agent, this offseason. So they want money to sign Bibby. If the deal with the Mavs that I had previoiusly mentioned ends up happening here is how the Sixers monetary would look like: 2 million dollars would be lost in the trade to to contract loss, they have 6 million dollars worth of expiring contracts, and the 7 millon dollars from Dallas would give them 15 million dollars enough to sign a star. 

Also, Maurice Cheeks spoke to the Sixers mangament team saying that the Iverson fiasco was distracting the team and told the management to trade him very soon. They promised a trade would be finalized within the next 12-72 hours, no more than that.

More Updates Tomoroow...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ummmh


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Check the AV and rock it if you're with me...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

hahahaha nice jersey you have there Dre.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'd love AI on our team but I see no way of us getting him, Boston looks like the strongest candidate for him to go.

Dre, I'll rock your avy, gimme a min.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

you never know, most teams will always trade to the other conference


----------



## fairlyoff (Dec 10, 2006)

The trade is down to the Celtics, Raptors, and the Clippers. Its a tossup now and the trade will be finalized within the next 18 hours!:clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, I would love for him to go to the Raptors... I would just absolutely love it!! ... Bosh + AI = might go far in the playoffs!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

fairlyoff said:


> The trade is down to the Celtics, Raptors, and the Clippers. Its a tossup now and the trade will be finalized within the next 18 hours!:clap:


shhhhh he's coming to the Mavericks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol @ 18 hours..is the Sixers arena gonna blow up if 18 hours don't pass?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

awesome, and why was my post deleted anyways..


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

fairlyoff said:


> The trade is down to the Celtics, Raptors, and the Clippers. Its a tossup now and the trade will be finalized within the next 18 hours!:clap:


If thats the case, I want AI on the Celtics. I would like him on the Raptors, but I hate watching their games. Clippers cant have him because Brand and AI would mean trouble for the Mavs.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I was under the impression that this was all rumors, as really only one report stated that the Mavs were in the chase before Cubes came out and said they weren't, but another report from the Globe came out today listing the Mavs as one of 10 teams in the race according to what I'm assuming is a different source:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...en_state_the_a.i._favorites_amongst_10_teams/


----------

